# Turpan Cardigan for ladies



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.naturallycaron.com/projects/turpan/turpan_1.html

The stitch pattern on this cardigan is so rich. If I make this one I think I would lengthen it a bit for myself.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

very pretty stitch patterns, but I would prefer a different neckline.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, the heavily textured stitches are 'rich'. However, much like eating 'rich' food, wearing this 'rich' sweater will make even a svelt body appear a few sizes bigger. I don't even want to imagine how much bigger it would make my size 24 look! Then pop on a coat to go outside where it's -40? Lovely, but not for me.

I also have never understood the idea of warm sweaters - and anything that heavily textured will be warm - with wide open necklines. If it's cold enough to warrant a warm sweater ... What!? Cover up all that gorgeous knitting with a shawl or scarf? Or just suffer freezing skin above the sweater's upper edge? Never got the idea of three-quarter length sleeves for the same reason. If they're in the way when washing dishes, I can cuff them, but the rest of the time, I like my arms covered and kept warm too.

In my opinion, such designs are for show, not practicality. I'm all for practical.


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, the heavily textured stitches are 'rich'. However, much like eating 'rich' food, wearing this 'rich' sweater will make even a svelt body appear a few sizes bigger. I don't even want to imagine how much bigger it would make my size 24 look! Then pop on a coat to go outside where it's -40? Lovely, but not for me.
> 
> I also have never understood the idea of warm sweaters - and anything that heavily textured will be warm - with wide open necklines. If it's cold enough to warrant a warm sweater ... What!? Cover up all that gorgeous knitting with a shawl or scarf? Or just suffer freezing skin above the sweater's upper edge? Never got the idea of three-quarter length sleeves for the same reason. If they're in the way when washing dishes, I can cuff them, but the rest of the time, I like my arms covered and kept warm too.
> 
> In my opinion, such designs are for show, not practicality. I'm all for practical.


I agree. Why make a cozy sweater with such a wide neckline and short sleeves. The point of a cozy sweater is to keep warm, isn't it? or is that just my old lady body?


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

While it is a lovely sweater I would definitely have to agree with Jessica-Jean. If it is a heavy sweater which would be worn for warmth, why have a big wide neckline where you would have to wear a scarf, and what about the rest of the arms.
I love the pattern stitches, but I would definitely make it longer due to the fact that as it is now, anyone above a size 2-4 would look like a stuffed sausage.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I was thinking more along the line of using that border pattern on a cardigan in DK weight. Looks like shocks of wheat to me. And I like the pebble texture of the body. I should be able to transfer this to a more practical cardigan. I do like 3/4sleeves though. I work at a desk and long sleeves catch on my paperwork so I always push them up, which isn't always comfortable. Plus Sometimes I need the cardigan to keep a draft off of my neck and shoulders but not my arms as the vent is just above my desk. I am a size 24 too and would never wear anything made out of bulky yarn.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I hope you like purling more than not! I love the 'raspberry' or 'trinity' stitch, but it has _far_ more purls than knits. 

Since the neckline is worked up from the top of the body/sleeves, it shouldn't be hard to lengthen it and close up/cover up the top to suit.


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

I did a prayer shawl in trinity stitch and got used to purling. I really don't mind it. Picking up a cable needle then setting it aside slows me down more. Haven't figured out how to hang on to it when I purl. I have a sort of throw method to my knitting, taught myself how to knit when I was eight. Had an old green Coats Learn How to Knit book.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

JuneS said:


> I did a prayer shawl in trinity stitch and got used to purling. I really don't mind it. Picking up a cable needle then setting it aside slows me down more. Haven't figured out how to hang on to it when I purl. I have a sort of throw method to my knitting, taught myself how to knit when I was eight. Had an old green Coats Learn How to Knit book.


I did my first gloves from that old green book!
My solution to dropped cable needles: an old plastic yarn needle strung on a very long ribbon/shoelace/length of yarn and worn around my neck or attached to the project bag's handle. I use it to hold the stitches while I knit the next ones, and then put the held stitches back on the left-hand needle for knitting ... and drop the tethered yarn needle. I haven't lost one yet! I know it's possible to do cables without anything holding the stitches, but I just work too tightly to trust fingers only.


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

a skinny girl wearing a leotard underneath might be able to rock this sweater. Not practical for me, but the directions seem simple enough. I Might try to make this for my granddaughter.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes, but it's a beautiful sweater on the model, and even though I doubt that I have the skill to accomplish this, I do appreciate the opportunity to have a look.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link. It's a gorgeous cardi.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

When you are young, you dress for looks. When you get older, you dress for comfort. Thats my way of thinking.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ptspraker said:


> When you are young, you dress for looks. When you get older, you dress for comfort. Thats my way of thinking.


In that case, I was born old! :-D I've never been interested in following fashion's dictates.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater but I agree with Jessica-Jean also. While I am a size 14 I could not wear this either. Even with it lengthen and the neck made higher. While I do enjoy eating sausage I don't want to look like one! And I do not have any relatives at this time I would care to knit this for! It will make a good addition to my on-line "stash" of patterns though! (Just in case!)


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful cardigan...love the stitch pattern. I have a cranberry colored cardigan that I really like that has a wide neckline like this one. I wear it in the winter with a black turtleneck or long-sleeved round neck t-shirt. It is very comfortable and I get lots of compliments when I wear it. Maybe the sleeves and length of the body could be a bit longer...but that is a personal choice.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the look but far too bulky for both my figure and Aussie winters. Wish I could improvise and make with single DK yarn - would make it longer and wear a long-sleeve, high-neck skivvy under it.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

My size 4 GD would look great it this sweater. I love the stitches. The bottom edge would work on other sweaters also.


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with most of you, why knit such a beautiful sweater with short sleeves and such an over-sized neck line. It would be a total waste of my time but then maybe it's just my age (well over the hill but still knitting).

It gets pretty cold here in the "high desert" in Southern CA.

Neenie


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

A beautiful sweater but my hips could not take that huge bottom on the sweater.


----------

